# Sony Vaio VGN-NR11S/S problems with Mat****a DVD-RAM UJ870QJ drive



## yosefthegod (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello

I am having some pretty annoying probs with my new Sony Vaio:

The CD/DVD drive will not recognise either cd-roms or dvd-roms when i insert them. However, it will recognise DVD/R s and will also burn DVDs just fine. This is a new laptop (christmas present) and I have not installed anything other than Vaio/Microsoft upgrades and a few games. 

Browsing the internet it seems it is a pretty common to have probs with these drives, but nothing exactly like mine. There are no error messages in device manager (it looks as if the drive works fine). I have tried removing it and letting windows re-install it on a reboot, but I am now at a loss as to what to do.

I just spent over an hour trying to register the laptop on the Vaio website so that i could send support an email asking for help, but the registration programme would not accept my serial number!!! Thanks Sony!

Anyway, i dont know what to do, I guess it is still in warranty (as it was bought 24th November 2007) but i cant find a warranty card or number anywhere.

Please help me, if i waste any more evenings clicking around pretending I know what Im doing my girlfriend will get kill me 

If you need any more details about my laptop just ask.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 1, 2008)

Did you installed any softwares or hardwares recently? Like itunes or burner programs? 

Did you try to remove the lower filter and the upper filter? (using regedit)


----------



## yosefthegod (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey bhahar84

No I havent installed anything like that and I dont even know what the lower filter and the upper filter are 

I just dont know how it could work to burn dvds but not recognise cd/dvds that are put in...

It must be a software/driver problem though right? If it was hardware, surely it wouldnt do anything?

Cheers


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 1, 2008)

Before guiding you to remove upper filter or lower filter, can I know since when did this happen? You can try to perform the system restore to the date it was working fine. 

Did you also installed or removed any programs recently? 

And can the drive detect the cd or dvd you burned?


----------



## yosefthegod (Mar 12, 2008)

Come to think of it - I was trying to install Neverwinter Nights and the install failed halfwaythrough. From then on the drive hasnt worked. 

Yeah it can read any writable data (CD/DVDrs but not pre-written stuff like data/music/films)


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try to delete the upper filter and lower filter. Refer to this microsoft KB article here:

*Delete Upperfilters/Lowerfilters*


----------



## yosefthegod (Mar 12, 2008)

Done that - still no luck 

When I put a cd in i can hear it starts to whizz around, then stops. It does it three times and then gives up - its very frustrating.

On the plus, i managed to ring Sony and register my laptop so have now also sent a query to them.

Can you think of anything else i can try - maybe a hammer.......


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try to change other cd, see if it working fine on this drive? Try also update the firmware for the drive, from your manufacturer site


----------

